# .416 Rigby



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have one what do you do with it? 

I have one that is sighted in with a 4x Leupold. I have shot it several times at paper but nothing else. 

If you have one and hunt with it.....what do you hunt with it? 


.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Manatee usually. They charge with anything less.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I would think anything you want to kill! Depending on your loading and style of bullet, hogs, deer, coyotes, whatever... just download a bit for all but huge hogs, lots of folks do that for say a 308 or 30-06 so as not to blow the animal up.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I would take it to Africa. It'd be a good backup gun for the .50 cal air rifle if any Cape buffalo got sideways with ya.

Edit: just looked at ammo prices. $216 for a box of 20. Yikes! I'd just take the pellet gun.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Concealed carry


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!!! just looked it up on gun broker ,WTH ,one for sale for OVER $61K several for $14K to $20K. what is this thing made of??? pretty rifle but wow!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Years ago I was looking at taking a trip to Africa and I was looking at this caliber. In the end, I ruled it out and lean more towards the .338 win or the .338-06. Ammo is a little cheaper, shoulder wear and tear is a little less and you can generally find more non custom rifles chambered in those rounds. Ended up pushing the trip off, but one day I'll make it over there. If I ran across a deal on a .416, I would seriously look at it, but it's such a large round for North America. Honestly, buffalo would be a good target for it. Being that it was designed for Africa, that's the best place for it.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

T -Rex....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I read a piece on the venerable .416 recently, probably in NRA's American Hunter magazine, where some company was reintroducing a rifle in that caliber. CRS prevents me from giving exact details.

I'm assuming you inhereted your rifle. What make is it? I would love to see a pic of it if you have one.

As far as what to hunt with it - I've heard of people using it to hunt nilgai (blue bulls) in south Texas, and brown bears in Alaska.

Naugas would be something you could hunt locally. I've never seen one, but a buddy had a chair upholstered in Nauga hide. Looks pretty good. :whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Years ago I was looking at taking a trip to Africa and I was looking at this caliber. In the end, I ruled it out and lean more towards the .338 win or the .338-06. Ammo is a little cheaper, shoulder wear and tear is a little less and you can generally find more non custom rifles chambered in those rounds. Ended up pushing the trip off, but one day I'll make it over there. If I ran across a deal on a .416, I would seriously look at it, but it's such a large round for North America. Honestly, buffalo would be a good target for it. Being that it was designed for Africa, that's the best place for it.


I got one made by Rifles Inc you are more than welcome to use if you ever decide to go over there. It's a supper light weight gun though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I got one made by Rifles Inc you are more than welcome to use if you ever decide to go over there. It's a supper light weight gun though.


Mighty nice of ya!:thumbsup: I'll give ya a shout if it happens!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I think in florida you could probably hunt them big ol "pink elephants"
I have a 375 H&H that I used on hogs before just cause I had to use it on something
I got it from a buddy who bought it for when he was in alaska for bear
duty transfer deals I sure miss them low price guns quite often
got a 50 bmg aint figured out what to shoot with that yet!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

oh yes and one of them big bore air rifles too


----------

